# Experienced Adderall and stimulate users, asking for doseage increase?



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

What's the dos and donts when asking for an increase. 

I've been on 20mg for going on four months, I don't really think its all tolerance, my work loads with two jobs is more to blame when I say I'm not getting enough focus or energy anymore and getting less motivation.

I'm working a 35-38 hour day job and a 17 hour night job. 

Some days like on every Sunday. I work from 2-11 retail and turn around and work 12-4 warehouse. 20mg xr just isn't cutting it.

So how do I ask for more without coming off as a drug seeker.

Should I print both of my work schedules and explain that I need more help?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

BudBrownies said:


> Should I print both of my work schedules and explain that I need more help?


Sounds like a good plan. Working 52-55 hours a week would certainly explain why you need more drugs to cover all that overtime.

My script is for 20 mg of Adderall IR twice daily and my work schedule is 0 hours as I'm too f'ed up by SA to work at all. If I can get 40 mg, seems you should be able to get more too.

I've never asked for an increase. That's just the dose my GP came up with all on his own. And it happens to be more than I use in a typical day.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

BudBrownies said:


> So how do I ask for more without coming off as a drug seeker.


Print out your avatar and show your doctor.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Working 52-55 hours a week would certainly explain why you need more drugs to cover all that overtime.
> 
> My script is for 20 mg of Adderall IR twice daily and my work schedule is 0 hours as I'm too f'ed up by SA to work at all. If I can get 40 mg, seems you should be able to get more too.
> 
> I've never asked for an increase. That's just the dose my GP came up with all on his own. And it happens to be more than I use in a typical day.


Thanks, yeah sounds like a plan, it was working for a while but my head is starting to booble under the water with this workload, stress, wearyness, depression and anger.

The big four negatives, I know I need to cut the hours but this workload is nessery to make ends meat. So I'm going to need more ampthimines coursing through my body.

It's sad but I need some type of performance enhancer to keep up with the demands day in and day out and nothing has come close to Adderall that is legal.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Seriously Budbunnies, what's in the hand in that avatar of yours? Just curious.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

Ben12 said:


> Seriously Budbunnies, what's in the hand in that avatar of yours? Just curious.


Adderall XR Both 10mg blue, 20mg & 30mg orange.

It's my miracle drug.

Hey guys my Appointment is next Thursday, anymore advice? The workload card a good game plan? The idea is to NOT come off as a drug seeker. I really do need highier doses, I've already shown that my body accepts the drug.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

I decided not to ask until a couple months go by, wanna gain trust.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

DharmaCat said:


> You're making it look shady, with all this planning and your excitement over having 'more amp coursing through your body". If 20mg is not helping you anymore, you simply tell the doctor and he'll probably increase your dose. It really doesn't require much skill or planning


Well it is exciting, actually Adderall is quite exciting, however simply asking might throw up red flags. The last thing I want my doctor to think is abuse because I'm very pleased with the results of the amps.

That is why I'm not gonna make any waves, play it cool and in a couple months ask for some 30s.

Problem being I've been out of my meds until next
Thursday.


----------



## thekp (Mar 2, 2012)

ya I dont think you need evidence to ask for more mg. IMO that makes you look morel like a drug seeker. Just say that the current amount is not enough and you would like more. If the doc ask why explain.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

DharmaCat said:


> You're making it look shady, with all this planning and your excitement over having 'more amp coursing through your body". If 20mg is not helping you anymore, you simply tell the doctor and he'll probably increase your dose. It really doesn't require much skill or planning


I agree. In the past when I had worse anxiety, I'd just explain my symptoms, how the medication is working for me and when my anxiety would be worse. Then they would offer me choices, like increasing the clonazepam which was a very useful medication in the past. Usually I didn't even need to ask, they'd just offer. Luckily now I'm on pretty much nothing. Just the 25mg of seroquel nightly. Well actually I've been off the seroquel the past 2 nights and its been fine. Sleeps been tough but hopefully it will get easier overtime.

Honestly the best advice I can give to gain trust is to not make it look like that's what your doing. A doctor wants to see their patient getting better. If it takes medications, they're obviously ok with that. As long as they see progress and improvement in your functioning. If a doctor sees that, it won't only show a level of trust, but a level of understanding towards your illnesses.


----------

